# Inexpensive nest box design



## wholeview (Jan 21, 2013)

I recently published a blog post with detailed instructions on how I built this 6 bay nest box out of scrap wood. I would love to hear your feedback on the design.

You can view the post athttp://wholeviewfarm.blogspot.com/2013/01/a-low-cost-easy-to-build-chicken-nest.html


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I like it. Almost bought one that looked similar at a fur/feather swap last summer. Well done.


----------



## wholeview (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks! It is working out really well. The hens have been using it regularly and our eggs are much less poopy.


----------



## onafixedincome (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm redoing mine soon, planning on some wire freezer shelves topped with wired-on milk crates with hay and a board wired across the bottom of the opening...I think, anyway. Better ideas? I've had lousy luck wtih solid floors...VERY dirty eggs!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

very good. and looks good as well. maybe a project for me in the summer.


----------



## onafixedincome (Feb 6, 2013)

Metal scrapyards have an amazing amount of these wire shelves in excellent shape and great price by the pound...they're good for young chicks to start going up to a perch with, too.


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## hesterj (Jul 4, 2012)

I really think you did a good job.


----------

